# AC Delco invalid number



## ezap28ltz (Mar 31, 2013)

Rock Turk said:


> I have a 2016 LT, my manual call for the AC Delco 41-123, auto parts store sells only one reccomended (per salesperson) 41-156. Plug out of car is 41-123. AC Delco web site says 41-123 is an invalid number. Could someone please tell me what I'm missing here?


On the online owners manual 2016 cruze page 336 it shows Acdelco 41-153


----------



## Rock Turk (Aug 11, 2019)

ezap28ltz said:


> On the online owners manual 2016 cruze page 336 it shows Acdelco 41-153
> View attachment 283644


----------



## Rock Turk (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## ezap28ltz (Mar 31, 2013)

Rock Turk said:


> View attachment 283645


Call your dealer parts dept with your vin and see what they say.


----------



## Rock Turk (Aug 11, 2019)

Yep, I did..... the Lady there had nothing on it either.... I'm going to go down there, in the Cruze . Kind of crazy.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Rock Turk said:


> Plug out of car is 41-123.


Are you sure that it's not 41-153 ? That agrees with what I've seen poking around the web.

Doug

.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

ACDelco has been changing Spark plugs numbers. Check Rockauto.com and gmparts direct. See what they say there are more current than the owners manual Rockauto shows 41 153.


----------



## SONICJIM (Aug 23, 2016)

I pulled the plugs at around 25K miles to take a look at them and I can confirm the 41-123 number.

Rock Auto lists a 41-153 & 41-156 plug. I can't find any info. on either of them online. I suspect maybe they are different heat ranges (??), or the 156 supersedes the 153 ( ?? ).

I would go with the 156 myself and at Rock Auto it costs a little less than the 153.

I just sent an email to AC Delco asking them what the difference is. Hopefully I'll get a reply in the next few days.


----------



## SONICJIM (Aug 23, 2016)

After doing more research, it looks like the difference is that the 41-156 plug is pre-gapped and the 41-153 isn't.

I entered my VIN at the AC Delco website and both the 41-153 & 41-156 were listed for my VIN. The 41-156 is noted as pre-gapped , but the 41-153 isn't noted as such.


----------

